# Pause



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

For personal reasons that I won't disclose, I'm pausing my TC activity.
I'm not sick, and I'm not facing any tragedy in my family (I'm saying this so that my friends here don't worry, like we worried for Gaston and Alan when they disappeared).
Farewell.:wave:

Dear friends,

for personal reasons that I prefer not to disclose, I'm ending for good my participation in this community. I won't ever be back here, this is final. I recently paused my activity here, supposedly temporarily, and I mistakenly thought I'd be able to be back, but now I have realized that I need to quit entirely.

It's been a wild ride, and a pleasant time. I met wonderful people here, and my knowledge of opera went up by leaps and bounds. Interacting with you all was a joy and a privilege.

I joined in August of 2010, and ever since, it's been more than 8,000 posts. I thank you all for the 1,100 "likes" that you were generous enough to issue, and for the funny and friendly replies, as well as for the serious and instructive ones.

First, I enjoyed this place as a regular member, and then was given the opportunity to do moderation. I enjoyed both activities, and while the latter may be poorly understood at times, I did it with the good of this community at heart. If at any point any of you felt that my moderation actions were unfair or unjustified, I apologize for it and wish you well. Hey guys and gals, please continue to understand and support the wonderful people who keep this forum up - Frederik Magle in particular, and all the other staff members in general.

I believe - without false modesty - that I did contribute to the revitalization of this opera community. But nobody is irreplaceable. We got here wonderful people, and lately we've had a powerful influx of new and knowledgeable members. I'm sure this community will continue to thrive without me, just fine.

I'll miss you all, and will miss Talk Classical and the Opera forum.

I have a request. Those of you who believe that I am trustworthy enough to deserve this honor, please PM me with further contact information, such as e-mail. I don't mean to pry on anybody's privacy, but I'd like to have some way of contacting you guys and gals in the future, and staying in touch. Since people often have e-mail addresses that don't identify them, or can create anonimous gmail or yahoo accounts, it may be fair to ask for this. 

I already have contact information for some cherished friends. I consider these people true friends, not just penpals. It will be my pleasure to meet two of them in person in July, in London. 

I'd be delighted to attend, as an outsider, the TC Opera Convention in NYC in the fall of 2013. This is one of the reasons why I'd like to stay in touch. Hey guys, keep it moving forward! I believe this will be a great time, and please, find someone to continue to coordinate this effort!

I'll be around for a few more days, hopefully collecting these contact informations by PM, and copying to Word file some of the opera reviews I've authored, and some of the great and instructive threads that we have collectively created. I know that I'd be able to consult them anytime, but after I'm done, I don't want to ever log into Talk Classical again, thus the need to do some copying.

It is with regret that I depart. I wish to Talk Classical in general continuous success, and to all of you TC members all the best.

Farewell,

Alma


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Be well and stay safe. See you soon, I hope.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Adieu. Sayonara. Ciao.


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

Hope to see you back soon! Thanks for the reassurances. We'll miss you!


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Where am I?


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> For personal reasons that I won't disclose, I'm pausing my TC activity.
> I'm not sick, and I'm not facing any tragedy in my family (I'm saying this so that my friends here don't worry, like we worried for Gaston and Alan when they disappeared).
> Farewell.:wave:


Oh no! Our biggest fan of La Bellissima! I'll bet you're sneaking off somewhere with her! :devil:

Seriously, hope you'll be back soon!


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow. This catches me by surprise, and I'm very sorry to hear it. Be well, Alma, and I do hope you rejoin us soon!


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

My suspicion that you are actually Jerry Sandusky confirmed!

All joking aside, sorry to hear that, hope you find your way back here sooner rather than later


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Why hast thou forsaken me? 

Seriously, I need to get off this website as well now. I was good last week, but I've been very naughty coming on here today.


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

Don't be too long, we'll miss you!


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

Hope you'll be back soon! I'm already missing you.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Ack!!! A fellow Netrebko-maniac has left!! And one of the greatest contributor to the opera threads (and consequently to the site as a whole)!! I also hope you are well and return soon enough. We will miss you!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Bon voyage, Alma. I will miss you while you are gone.

You not being here during my bad months will make the durance more vile. I am confident that I can handle it (my personal Dutch Uncle was fond of the phrase 'Handle it'). Hmm; so I'll pass that advice on to you: Handle it.


----------



## AnaMendoza (Jul 29, 2011)

We'll miss you! Come back as soon as you're able to.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Good to know everything is ok, and you just prefer to stay away from the Forum for a time. Wait for you here!.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Looks like a few of the other moderating lieutenants will have to take up the slack in your absence, then? Hope all is well and be sure to drag your *** back here as and when you can.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

elgars ghost said:


> Looks like a few of the other moderating lieutenants will have to take up the slack in your absence, then? Hope all is well and be sure to drag your *** back here as and when you can.


Hah! That slack will be untake-upable, at least in style, and maybe in warmth. So I hope _Alma_ 'steps lively', and makes the 'pause' a short one.

[this sentiment from a member who ignores the existence of opera as much as possible]


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I don't really care for Anna Netrebko.


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

Couchie, that should get him back if anything will! I miss him so much already... *sniff*


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

FragendeFrau said:


> Couchie, that should get him back if anything will! I miss him so much already... *sniff*


That's the plan - I assume there's some kind of alarm going off at his house, red lights flashing, and on a giant wall map a little dot blinking showing my location.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

i'm sad, he's a wonderful man.


----------



## AnaMendoza (Jul 29, 2011)

You know, I dreamed that Almaviva came back, and everything was right again. And then I woke up, and it was all a dream.


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

Me too. I couldn't get on the site all day yesterday and thought maybe it was a protest to bring him back!


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

FragendeFrau said:


> Me too. I couldn't get on the site all day yesterday and thought maybe it was a protest to bring him back!


Whatever happened yesterday seems to have obliterated quite a few posts.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

MAuer said:


> Whatever happened yesterday seems to have obliterated quite a few posts.


Thank goodness I haven't said anything of consequence the last few days. Months, if you think about it.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

No, actually it's all Alma's fault. He went away, made up for lost time by posting compulsively and the whole thing crashed.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh right, so, I wasn't posting compulsively before, huh? Glad to know it! I'll have to tell my wife who keeps complaining of the time I spend here.:lol:


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

Are you BACK?? O frabjous day!


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

I guess I'll be the only one surprised when Alma is back in a week and a half. I really do live in my own world.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Good luck with whatever caused this. Thanks for all your efforts!


----------



## AnaMendoza (Jul 29, 2011)

Darn, I'm very sorry--you're going to be so missed. I hope all goes well for you in what they whimsically call 'the real world.'


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

We'll miss you, Alma. I personally love your posts, being so informative. I wish you all the best and if you're leaving due to forum-related reasons, I'd like to apologise on any mistake on my part that I might have unconsciously done.

Adieux, Alma


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Goodbye, Alma. You will be missed, deeply.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Your presence on the forum was like a good wine; hope you will not quit enjoying your Almaviva!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I wish you all the very best - goodbye and take care.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

rotfl @ this thread after deleting the OP:



Tapkaara said:


> I really do live in my own world.





Art Rock said:


> Good luck with whatever caused this.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

I must have missed the original post. Have we really lost Alma for good?  I certainly hope not.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

It should be clarified that the author of this thread is me, Almaviva, not Tapkaara.
Apparently the original post was merged with the one I had written previously, called Pause, then deleted.
It can be consulted here:
http://www.talkclassical.com/16167-pause.html#post229477
Please read it, since it does contain my heartfelt farewell and my thanks and well wishes to all of you. Like I said there, I'll be here for a few more days collecting contact information from the good friends here who wish to PM me with it, so that I can stay partially in touch, especially regarding the Opera Convention in New York in 2013.
Alma


----------



## AnaMendoza (Jul 29, 2011)

Note for anyone who read the original post, to reread it. It's been merged with a subsequent post, and changed considerably.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

stay as a member, not a moderator. easier


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Now that Alma is leaving, the forum will need a new moderator. I nominate myself for the position. I'll clean out the garbage and whip this forum back into shape in no time.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Tapkaara said:


> Now that Alma is leaving, the forum will need a new moderator. I nominate myself for the position. I'll clean out the garbage and whip this forum back into shape in no time.


I second your nomination. First thing to do - ban farewell announcements.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

bassClef said:


> I second your nomination. First thing to do - ban farewell announcements.


I will ban them. But if they are saying farewell to go listen to metal music and/or pee in the shower, it's OK.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

What do you have against farewell threads, they're my favourite - certainly better than those lists or vs. threads, they can move you, ooo, they can make you cry, ooo, yes, anytime I see new farewell thread I turn on Rach 3rd concerto before entering, then read and weep... come to think of it, I should leave as well... I'll be back when I'll be entitled to change my signature... hmmm... <disappears in the mist>


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Aramis said:


> What do you have against farewell threads, they're my favourite - certainly better than those lists or vs. threads, they can move you, ooo, they can make you cry, ooo, yes, anytime I see new farewell thread I turn on Rach 3rd concerto before entering, then read and weep... come to think of it, I should leave as well... I'll be back *when I'll be entitled to change my signature*... hmmm... <disappears in the mist>












Do you mean when you *can* play Chopin etude?


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Tapkaara said:


> Now that Alma is leaving, the forum will need a new moderator. I nominate myself for the position. I'll clean out the garbage and whip this forum back into shape in no time.


Fascism will never take over this forum. Lovers of liberty and scatological humor will defend it to death.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Taking a break can be a good thing. But whether a self-imposed exile is a good thing or not, I don't know as I don't know the reason for Almaviva's decision. Regardless, Almaviva has made invaluable contribution to the _Opera_ forum with a burst of activity, ideas and passionate discussion about the music, that's for sure. I don't always agree with topics in the _Community_ forum etc. but that is certainly not what I am here at TC for. I'm here to talk about classical music.

As for farewell notes, my experience with reading these tend to show that nearly all lack long term credibility. For example, member Sid James wrote TWO farewell notes not that long ago and only to return the next day or so. :lol:

Almavivia, if you are reading this, my advice would be to resign as moderator if that responsibility has become too onerous. Sit back and enjoy the discussion as "mere-mortal-members". Like I suggested to member Polednice, don't this place so seriously like many do indeed (which might suggest a lack of balance between the real world versus the internet world). Go outside, take a break and I look forward to reading your next threads about the music.


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh no! I'm gone for a few days, I get back on all excited to start chatting again and I learn that one of my favorite members is leaving for good!  ....TC without Alma...


----------



## Gualtier Malde (Nov 14, 2010)

Well, it's not the same here without you...

Sorry for a piece of unsolicited advice (and it's not any of my business, either), but I don't see the wisdom behind the self-imposed maximal punishment of a lifetime ban. I suppose you have decided that the time and energy you used to waste here are better wasted somewhere else, or feel a bit burnt out. But then, why take things so seriously? By all means, take a break, but please do come back when you feel like it. You will certainly be most warmly welcomed again.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Gualtier Malde said:


> Well, it's not the same here without you...
> 
> Sorry for a piece of unsolicited advice (and it's not any of my business, either), but I don't see the wisdom behind the self-imposed maximal punishment of a lifetime ban. I suppose you have decided that the time and energy you used to waste here are better wasted somewhere else, or feel a bit burnt out. But then, why take things so seriously? By all means, take a break, but please do come back when you feel like it. You will certainly be most warmly welcomed again.


I think you are making assumptions that may have no bearing on Alma's resignation. I have no more info than you do, but there are certainly other possibilities. Maybe he played a game of darts with _krummhorn_, the loser to 'go away'.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Hilltroll72 said:


> I think you are making assumptions that may have no bearing on Alma's resignation. I have no more info than you do, but there are certainly other possibilities. Maybe he played a game of darts with _krummhorn_, the loser to 'go away'.


I don't want to give the impression that I'm not leaving... since I *am* leaving, but am still here like I said collecting some contact info and copying my numerous own reviews (they're useful to me when I'm re-watching an opera and I've never kept back-up copies). I'm just back from a 10-day trip abroad (related to one of the reasons why I'm quitting) and quite busy catching up so I haven't had the time to finish up with the copying, thus I'm still around.

I wouldn't normally reply to this thread because I don't want to make of this thread some sort of extended feature; my only intention was to leave behind some nice words for the good folks here as per the original post above (I only replied when Krummhorn merged the threads but by accident did it incompletely, causing an orphan thread without an OP; at my request he's corrected it already; now the Pause and the Quitting threads are one and the same which is the right thing to do).

But to this post of yours, Hilltroll, I *must* reply, to dispel such a far-fetched notion (especially because it's the second time that someone comes up with this idea; I got a PM in the same sense - by a member who unlike you is in no way a pen-pal of mine, much the opposite - he/she proposed this, and other crazier and even offensive theories - a couple of them, that I am a fake doctor and that there surely is a string of complaints about me to the site's administration since I'm so hated here - LOL, with 1,100 "likes" and all the nice replies above, yeah right, looks like I'm really hated [insert rolling eyes here]; I sent him/her packing).

I repeat: like I said, I'm leaving for personal reasons. They are entirely unrelated to this site and its administration, much less with Krummhorn who is a nice guy who does a lot for this forum. I have voluntarily resigned from moderation and won't be able to even be in read mode much longer. I cherish the experience I had here, and am grateful to Krummhorn and the other team members for the wonderful opportunity to moderate this forum (especially the opera forum; the community forum on the other hand, oh boy, that was hard work, but I had fun doing it too - although yes, it was tiresome, if you guys knew all that was involved you'd value more the wonderful job that the moderation team does).

I haven't been kicked out; I would be entirely able to stay if I wanted to; my account is in excellent standing as always (and it is my understanding that it will remain so forever, since ex-members' accounts don't get deleted). This is not to say that I'll eventually come back here because I won't, but you and others will always be able to check an old thread with a post of mine and see from the headings under the avatar that my account will still remain in good standing; this should dispel any notion of a kicking out.

If I had been kicked out, do you all think that it would be possible to write the nice farewell words I wrote in the OP, including, praising the people who run the site? This "unfriendly" person who PM'd me thought that Krummhorn had 'edited' the OP. No, he just moved it and merged it with the Pause original post - the software will say "last edited by" at *any* change, it won't say "last moved by" or "last merged by." That's why it shows as 'edited' *but what I said is still there, untouched, in its entirety *and I vouch for it - I guess this clarification is needed because the "last edited by Krummhorn" tag may be what is generating this rumor; people may have assumed that I said something nasty about him and that's why he supposedly edited it out. No, I didn't, I just expressed my gratitude and appreciation for Frederik, *and* the entire administration team, which obviously includes Krummhorn. He moved it for housekeeping reasons - it would be strange to have a 'pause' thread and a 'quitting' thread since unforeseen circumstances made what I thought would be a temporary pause, a permanent departure. It happened very shortly after the 'pause' thread, so it makes a lot more sense to have just one - an eventual future reader might get confused, especially because the two threads might get separated and go to different pages depending on bumps.

So, folks, put down the tinfoil hats (not you, Hilltroll, who means well, but especially that unfriendly person or any other who might get the same crazy idea), there is no conspiracy. Don't make of this any more than what it is: an ex-member who leaves for personal reasons. By the way, in a social group (DrMike's _Political Junkies_, the OWS thread, post #60; I assume you can't read it if you're not a group member but you can ask DrMike if you doubt it, or register with him to have access - here is the permalink: http://www.talkclassical.com/groups/political-junkies-d50-ows-page6.html - you have to scroll down because group posts don't get permalinked by number, it's the last post on page 6, not the top one that pops up when you click on the link). I had already mentioned in that post since October 28 that something was coming up that might make me quit TC entirely. It did, plus a couple of other unexpected circumstances happened at the exact same time. Some of them are too personal to discuss here. But none of them is related to this site or its administration.

Thank you for your concern, Hilltroll, but it is misguided. I have only good memories to take from this place.

Well, since I did reply, let me take advantage of this opportunity to thank all the people who said nice words above. These posts warmed my heart up, and I appreciate them very much. Bye now.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

He'll be back in a week and a half.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

With his last post Alma confirms that he is one of the legion who do not listen to the same 'music of the spheres' as poor old Hilltroll. I have recently read a neuroscience article that suggests that my inscrutability is related to 'metaphor'. I once thought that I was just 'one clever dude'. Now it looks like a matter of faulty wiring.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Believe it or not, I only just now found this thread. My appearances here during the last couple of weeks have been very fleeting, for various reasons, and I've missed a lot. It would be simply horrible, Alma, if you thought I was just ignoring your departure.

But let me say that I don't know how you found the time to do what you did while you were here. You did the work of ten men, and I boggle at it. Thank you for that. Thank you for your friendship, and the persistence of your willingness to think the best of people. Thank you for your generosity, in letting all of us benefit from your knowledge, love, and expertise, of opera. I think those thanks cover the main bases. I don't know what's brought this departure on, but life's a funny business and we never know what's around the corner waiting for us. 

I'll send you my email address in a PM. Good luck in whatever you do.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

I will use this thread to say goodbye. For personal reasons, I won't be able to post in TC. It has been a privilege to share the last few months with all of you, and wish you all the best in the future.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

It's really sad that two of the most knowledgeable and interesting members have decided to leave. This place will the poorer for your departure.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

schigolch said:


> I will use this thread to say goodbye. For personal reasons, I won't be able to post in TC. It has been a privilege to share the last few months with all of you, and wish you all the best in the future.


Oh, no . . .


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Well what a sad state of affairs. Good luck, Schigolch, and may the wind be always at your back.


----------



## AmericanGesamtkunstwerk (May 9, 2011)

i miss the OLD opera forum, man!


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

I'll use this thread to say goodbye too. I'm headed out for lunch and won't be back for an hour or so.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

rgz said:


> I'll use this thread to say goodbye too. I'm headed out for lunch and won't be back for an hour or so.


:lol:

Come back soon


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

This seems to have become the ‘Farewell’ thread, and just a week ago I didn’t imagine that I’d be using it myself. I’m doing so now not because I’m shooting off to some new website (I assure you I am not), but because recently I received some unexpected and quite devastating news about my state of health. Indeed I’m still struggling to come to terms with the shock.

One immediate outcome of this is that I’m looking closely at the ways I spend my time, which suddenly now seems a lot more important than it did. I’ve always found it difficult and time-consuming to handle more than one music forum, but now something really does have to give, at least in terms of regular participation. During the last year or two, most of my contributions here have been in the opera subforums, but for a while now I haven’t actually been listening to very much opera at all, and have been far more involved with other kinds of music. There’s a limit to how much jocular abstaining from opera voting even I can do, and still remain sensibly involved. Then yesterday I encountered something in a non-musical thread which tipped the balance completely. It’s left such a bad taste that it made my decision fairly simple.

But I’d like to take this opportunity to thank certain people. First and foremost, Gaston, who’s been responsible more than anyone else I know (except perhaps from a musical friend I had at age 16) for opening an enormous number of musical windows for me. (He also represents my ideal of the perfect forum member.) The other mods already know how much I appreciate and admire what they do, for I’ve told them several times.

I’d also like to say that the members of the opera subforum are frankly astonishing. I can’t think of another group of people who, not merely content to tolerate the opinions of others, go so far out of their way to accept and welcome the expression of differing views - as part of the opera game, as a means of enriching the whole experience of listening and discussing in good humour. The appearance of a new post by such good-hearted and knowledgeable people like Natalie, Annie, Aksel, and Amfortas, (and others – please forgive me for abbreviating the list) has always been a heartwarming thing to see. Thanks for your companionship, and good luck, one and all.

And that’s about it, I think. Think of this not so much as a farewell, but as my last and longest abstention.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Elgarian said:


> This seems to have become the 'Farewell' thread, and just a week ago I didn't imagine that I'd be using it myself. I'm doing so now not because I'm shooting off to some new website (I assure you I am not), but because recently I received some unexpected and quite devastating news about my state of health. Indeed I'm still struggling to come to terms with the shock.
> 
> One immediate outcome of this is that I'm looking closely at the ways I spend my time, which suddenly now seems a lot more important than it did. I've always found it difficult and time-consuming to handle more than one music forum, but now something really does have to give, at least in terms of regular participation. During the last year or two, most of my contributions here have been in the opera subforums, but for a while now I haven't actually been listening to very much opera at all, and have been far more involved with other kinds of music. There's a limit to how much jocular abstaining from opera voting even I can do, and still remain sensibly involved. Then yesterday I encountered something in a non-musical thread which tipped the balance completely. It's left such a bad taste that it made my decision fairly simple.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your health. Wish you well...


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

That's shocking news. I don't know what to say really. I can only wish you the best and know that you're among friends here. Thanks for your (much too) kind words about me, Alan. You've always been one of the most classy (some would say THE most classy) posters on this forum. Boy - something like this certainly puts the trivial bickering among some members in perspective and makes us think about what's really important in life....


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Elgarian said:


> [...]
> And that's about it, I think. Think of this not so much as a farewell, but as my last and longest abstention.


Aw, crap. I'm not an opera buff, but have grown used to seeing your avatar and anticipating an edifying message. Know that there are people here who are on your side, if we can't be at your side.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Oh dear, this is not good. I wish both Alan and schigloch the best of luck in their future endeavours, whatever they might be. I'll miss you both, especially the great knowledge you both brought to the forum, as well as insightful and very funny comments. 

Your abstentions will be missed, Alan. As will schigloch's amazing, encyclopedic posts, maybe especially the Tote Stadt thread.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

You are a gentleman and a scholar (as are all people named Alan). I've enjoyed reading many of your deeply thought-out posts--you can do far more than just abstain. I'm only sorry I didn't get the chance to know you better.

Be well, and best of luck in the future.


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh no, Alan  My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

To Elgarian,

Whatever the circumstances are concerning your health, please know that I am thinking of you, for what it's worth. My best wishes to you.

And to echo some of the other comments here, you are indeed a gentleman and a class act. You have always added something extraordinarily special to this forum and you've been, indeed, one of the members I have always respected the most.

Again, my sincerest and best wishes to you.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

_Leb wohl, mein freund._

May your UnWatached Pile shrink to insignificance,
Your UnListened To Pile grow even smaller, and remember:


Elgarian said:


> ...yesterday I encountered something in a non-musical thread which tipped the balance completely.
> It's left such a bad taste that it made my decision fairly simple.


that when the bad taste returns, if you know where to look, 
you can see WHY the distaste is created 
even more clearly than the "what" of the distaste.

Don't know if that gives you any peace- 
but it's one way _I_'ve made sense of some things.

So (perhaps more earnestly than I've ever expressed it), 
I wish you peace...


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Elgarian said:


> This seems to have become the 'Farewell' thread, and just a week ago I didn't imagine that I'd be using it myself. I'm doing so now not because I'm shooting off to some new website (I assure you I am not), but because recently I received some unexpected and quite devastating news about my state of health. Indeed I'm still struggling to come to terms with the shock.
> 
> One immediate outcome of this is that I'm looking closely at the ways I spend my time, which suddenly now seems a lot more important than it did. I've always found it difficult and time-consuming to handle more than one music forum, but now something really does have to give, at least in terms of regular participation. During the last year or two, most of my contributions here have been in the opera subforums, but for a while now I haven't actually been listening to very much opera at all, and have been far more involved with other kinds of music. There's a limit to how much jocular abstaining from opera voting even I can do, and still remain sensibly involved. Then yesterday I encountered something in a non-musical thread which tipped the balance completely. It's left such a bad taste that it made my decision fairly simple.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry to hear this. You will definitely be missed. I wish you all the best.


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

It is very sad to see Elgarian leave the forum after so many years sterling service and what appears to be terrible circumstances. However lets hope the opera section of this forum continues to grow. There are new members coming through making contributions of substance and there are still many stalwarts like the ones Elgarian lists above that keep this part of the forum a high quality outlet for discussion for the fascinating subject that we all love.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

jflatter said:


> It is very sad to see Elgarian leave the forum after so many years sterling service and what appears to be terrible circumstances. However lets hope the opera section of this forum continues to grow. There are new members coming through making contributions of substance and there are still many stalwarts like the ones Elgarian lists above that keep this part of the forum a high quality outlet for discussion for the fascinating subject that we all love.


We have lots of wonderful members and I'm proud to be here.

But I will miss Elgarian's gentle self-deprecating humour, his wonderful way with words - original, evocative and intensely his own - and his great spirit more than I can adequately express here.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I must also convey just how much I will miss Elgarian. On a forum in which we discuss something we feel as passionate about as music, this passion can lead to misunderstandings, disagreements, and heated arguments. In spite of this, Elgarian always impressed me with his ability to convey his thoughts honestly, and yet with the greatest respect for the thoughts of others. His avatar always signaled to me a post I most assuredly needed to read. When in those instances on which we may have not shared the same opinion, his was a voice of reason and thoughtfulness that quite often led me reconsidering... broadening... my thought. He will be sorely missed!

Stlukesguild


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Elgarian said:


> ...because recently I received some unexpected and quite devastating news about my state of health. Indeed I'm still struggling to come to terms with the shock.


All the very best, Elgarian. Take care and take it easy.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

What is going on here? Why is this in the opera subforum?

Who here likes Brett Dean's opera "Bliss?"


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Leb' wohl, du kühnes,
herrliches Kind!
Du meines Herzens
heiligster Stolz!
Leb' wohl! Leb' wohl! Leb' wohl!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What is going on here? Why is this in the opera subforum?


Because three of our much loved & respected opera forum members chose this thread to say their farewells. You're quite new here so I can understand your puzzlement.



ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Who here likes Brett Dean's opera "Bliss?"


I think you've posed that question already in the miscellaneous opera chat.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2011)

Well, I feel like a fool. I rarely look in the opera forum, and the title "Pause" didn't look interesting to me when I click on New Posts, so I completely missed that Almaviva has left us. I noticed I hadn't heard anything from him in a while, so I checked his profile to see when last he was on, and saw this thread contained his last post . . . and found out that he has left for good, and I am too late to shoot him a PM with contact info.

He will be missed - I had my disagreements and spats with him, but by and large enjoyed our conversations, and was one of the few on this forum I thought of as a "friend." He helped guide me through some opera discovery - it didn't stick that much, but he gave good recommendations, and my appreciation for opera is more than it was thanks to him. I did get him to invest in a recording of my beloved 2nd symphony of Mahler.

Oh well - so long, Alma. Happy trails to you.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

It wasn't my intention to post here again, but then it's not my farewell thread any longer, it became Alan's farewell thread, and people I'm still in contact with brought my attention to it. But independently of having put a final dot to my TC experience, I couldn't let this pass by without publicly expressing my extreme admiration for this gentleman, this scholar, this cultured, pleasant, mature, and classy person who is, no doubt, the best human being I've encountered in, I don't know, some 25 years of Internet posting. When I first came here to Talk Classical I had the pleasure of being received with open arms by four extraordinary people: Alan, Gaston, Natalie, and Annie. To learn that one of these four is struggling with some serious health condition made me sad to the point of tears. There are more tears now while I post this. Like Natalie said, why do these things happen to the best people? Oh well, they do happen to all of us, sooner or later. But it seems so unfair when it happens to someone like Alan! When I left, I had the pleasure of receiving a very heartfelt farewell from him, so I'm here to pay back my respects, and to say that whatever you are facing, buddy, we're here to support you if you need us (you know where to find me, we did exchange contact information). It is part of the human condition that nature replaces the older generations with the newer ones... Billions of us come and go... on occasion, some extraordinary people grace their friends and acquaintances with their kindness, and Alan is one such person. It was for me a joy and a privilege to have interacted with Alan, as brief as it was. Godspeed, buddy, and I hope you beat whatever is going on
@DrMike - thanks, send me a PM.
Alma


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Still getting likes in the afterlife, Alma!


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

Elgarian said:


> This seems to have become the 'Farewell' thread, and just a week ago I didn't imagine that I'd be using it myself. I'm doing so now not because I'm shooting off to some new website (I assure you I am not), but because recently I received some unexpected and quite devastating news about my state of health. Indeed I'm still struggling to come to terms with the shock.
> 
> One immediate outcome of this is that I'm looking closely at the ways I spend my time, which suddenly now seems a lot more important than it did. I've always found it difficult and time-consuming to handle more than one music forum, but now something really does have to give, at least in terms of regular participation. During the last year or two, most of my contributions here have been in the opera subforums, but for a while now I haven't actually been listening to very much opera at all, and have been far more involved with other kinds of music. There's a limit to how much jocular abstaining from opera voting even I can do, and still remain sensibly involved. Then yesterday I encountered something in a non-musical thread which tipped the balance completely. It's left such a bad taste that it made my decision fairly simple.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry to hear that! I myself shied away from this forum, after one big mistake I made, but I can't believe Shigloch and Elgarian had to leave TC. I hope you will manage to get through all the problems and rise again, enjoy life, with all the good and the bad, that come and go.
Almaviva, I'll keep that piranha in the fridge for you, to come back!
My best wishes to you all!


----------

